# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle  Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/Mediatek v1.48 - Helio P10 (MT6755), Android 6 etc.

## mohamed73

*Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/Mediatek v1.48 - Helio P10 (MT6755) support, Android 6 and more !* 
- Main
MTK DACore V2 support released (MT6755 and similar new CPU)
FlashEngine support:
*FW Read and Write
*Factory FW write
*Verify HW and SW info (HW Check option)
*Repart Memory (Repartition option)
*Safe Erase Flash (Flash Erase option)
*DataDirect Operations
*Wide range of service and Repair operations 
Core update for support latest v1616 loaders
Flash ID database updates
Definition base updated and revised 
- MediaTek Helio P10 (MT6755) support activated!
Instead of half and fake solutions we present complete MT6755 CPU support with the next features:
Firmware Read and Write (as factory one)
Factory FW flashing
Read full info (with extended and security info)
FlashDump Read / Write
NVRAM Read / Write
UserLocks Reset (include fingerprint lock) without data lost
HW test - eMMC RO test
Security repair - IMEI1, IMEI2
SP unlock ( Unlock Code Reading )
SP unlock ( Direct Unlock )
Format FileSystem / Reset settings (Inlude FRP, Privacy and rest user locks)
Reset FRP lock (Google Reset Protection)
Reset Privacy Lock
Repair ExtData
Flash Erase
Fix Unknown BaseBand
Init Preloader
Forensic: PhoneBook extraction
Forensic: User Gallery (Photo / Video) extraction
Read ModemConfiguration file ( BPLGUI )
Modem ReInit
FastBoot mode operations  *Most of that features made WorldFirst and Really Working*   
- FW Read Engine Revised
MT6755 FW read supported!
*FW is complete and as factory one!
*FW is fully compatible with SPFlashTool
New types supported
Brand-Specific improvements
Files verification improved 
- Extra
CM2 DACore V2 engine allow reflash and repair completely dead phones ( erased etc. ), DRAM init also supported
CM2 DACore V2 allow completely reflash, uprgade and repair PMT on damaged phones 
- Andoid 6.x operations revised
Security repair operations updated
Forensic and UserData (DataDirect) engine updated
Forensic speed increased for MT67xx series
FW reading for A6 devices improved 
Limitations : PatternLock reading and DataProtection lock reading not work due security subsystem change
Limitations workaround : ResetUserLocks adapted for Android 6 platform, use it instead 
- Service
PrivacyLock reset improved ( A6 types and new revisions supported ) - WorldFirst!
UserLocks reset ( Pattern , PIN, Fingerprint , Voice and etc. locks ) supported for Android 6 - WorldFirst!
eMMC RO test revised
"FormatFS / ResetSettings" revised - allow also reset "PrivacyLock" on new phones
Security repair revised 
- Other
Flash ID database updated
Some other bugfixes and improvements  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
New method to *upload firmware* files to support area - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
New method to *download firmware* files from support area - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Infinity-Box 11 (eleven) years (2005 - 2016) updates and support as nobody else* - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Unlock Codes (Huawei, SE, Motorola, Samsung etc.), iPhone Unlock, Software Activations* - *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ahmed_money

thanksssssssssssssssssssss

----------

